# What boards are they using in Olympic Boardercross?



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

Snowboard Bindings, CATEK Community, Binding, Kessler, Gear, Boot, Shop


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Most of them were Kessler BX. One of the girls I saw had something else. 5 letters, started with, an O. I forget.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cifex said:


> Most of them were Kessler BX. One of the girls I saw had something else. 5 letters, started with, an O. I forget.


Oakley


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

but to me, those Kessler boards look pretty soft, or is it just me?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The Kessler BX boards are softer than GS boards and have a shorter sidecut. Compared to an all mountain board they are stiffer and have a larger sidecut. Tail is shortened to increase effective edge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

It looked like they could use some Magne-Traction going around some of those turns.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw Kessler and Oxess boardercross-specific models, which are German and Swiss manufacturers. I also saw at least one Donek, from Colorado. Constructed with materials like titanal (and carbon with Oxess), these are high end boards at $1K+. The nose and tails on these are mimimized to cut weight and increase effective edge. They're stiffer and have a shallower, progressive sidecut than typical freeride boards. The boards are also cambered, but I'm not sure if the last few cm are slightly decambered or not like their full on GS counterparts.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

The tip and tail on the Kessler's are reverse cambered in the tip and tail. This helps the boards be less hooky as BX isn't about tight turns, it's more about stability. 
Their sidecuts aren't that much tighter than GS boards. I believe most of them are the in the 12m-14m range.
On a side note, Palmer uses similar sidecut/nose/tail shape that they developed with Kessler called FLF. 
Pretty much everyone is on Kessler or Oxcess though I believe one or two were riding the Donek Sabre.


----------

